# Work on Sunday fix on Monday



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Decided to start cutting on a field last night so I could get done earlier today.Radio took a crap that I put in new this spring.A couple Hrs later the cab fan takes a crap.

Well I better go finish cutting it before it gets hot out with no cab fan!!!


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Your title say's it all swmnhay.. I can't tell ya how many times I've danced to that song.. Been watching the Amish the only thing they do on Sunday is milk their cows and go to church..... Note to Self::::::: GOOD IDEA


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

I've known a lot of farmers wouldn't do more then feed the animals, milk cows, and go to church on Sunday a few would skip church and catch up on their sleep (some would catchup with their sleep at church hehe) or recuperate from Saturday night blow out


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I try not to work on Sundays with hay, but sometimes that ox gets stuck in the ditch and ya gotta pull em out.....our lives get so busy nowadays, it's a good day to relax and spend time with the family.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Here, we go to church and no work on Sunday except tending to the herd, feeding and so forth. I won't go into what happened a short period after the only time hay has been baled here on Sunday.

Even when the Dairy was in operation, my wife's family only milked and fed, no field work, no repairs.

I'm not judging anyone that does work on Sunday because I know some have no choice but to work on Sunday.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

7 days a week here, 6 isn't enough to get it done, especially if a Sunday falls on a three day window.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Life is better for most when you can observe the Day of Rest.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Only 1 farm left in my community that will not work on Sunday. They have been BTO's for 25 years too. They shut them down at midnight Saturday and start up again at midnight Sunday if planting or harvest is getting behind schedule. Several years ago, I witnessed them having 150 acres of corn planted by 5 am Monday with a 24 row planter. Personally, Sunday is just another day in the busy seasons, try to make church in the morning but if it is late, I go all day. Work in the sun on Sunday, rest while it is raining on Monday.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Around here no one works in the fields on Sunday, not even the none church going folks&#8230;Only ever saw a tractor go down the road on a Sunday once in my life. Go an hour away from here and it's a different story.

Reminds me of a story involving the guy that used to raise bottle calves for me&#8230;.

Nelson and Ken both farmed and were good friends. They went to church together and Ken's farm was right beside the church. The church became a little bit of an "in crowd" kind of place and Ken and Nelson fell out of favor with some of the attendees. They both quit attending. A couple years later Ken struggled to get his wheat combined in between all the rain. They finally had a dry spell that fell on a Sunday. Nelson decided to stir the pot and called the BTO and asked him if he would combine Ken's wheat Sunday afternoon. The BTO who had also fallen out of favor with the church knew where the field was and said "Sure, 3 PM I will be there." BTO arrived and pulled into the field. Nelson and Ken pulled their truck along the edge of the empty church parking lot. The combine made one pass around the field and broke down right at the edge of the parking lot. As the men started repairing the combine the parking lot started filling up with cars for a church social. One of the old ladies getting out of the car recognized Ken,Nelson and the BTO as former members. She stormed right over, shook her finger at them and said "The good Lord is trying to tell you something!". Ken replied "Yup, he's trying to tell us it's time to get a new combine".

I still chuckle every time I drive by that church&#8230;


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Only 1 farm left in my community that will not work on Sunday. They have been BTO's for 25 years too. They shut them down at midnight Saturday and start up again at midnight Sunday if planting or harvest is getting behind schedule. Several years ago, I witnessed them having 150 acres of corn planted by 5 am Monday with a 24 row planter. Personally, Sunday is just another day in the busy seasons, try to make church in the morning but if it is late, I go all day. Work in the sun on Sunday, rest while it is raining on Monday.


Actually I find it too stressful not to do something if it needs done regardless of the day.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

It has to be a dire circumstance for me to work on Sunday. Just the way I was raised.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Here its 7 days a week. I keep saying I'm going to start taking Sundays off once calving is over with and the cows are out to pasture but it never seems to happen. Always to much to do and it seems there is always a day in the middle of the week that you might get shutdown because of rain or something so you go on Sunday to get caught up again.

I've always preferred to go fishing in the middle of the week anyway, less traffic at the lake that way.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

IHCman said:


> Here its 7 days a week. I keep saying I'm going to start taking Sundays off once calving is over with and the cows are out to pasture but it never seems to happen. Always to much to do and it seems there is always a day in the middle of the week that you might get shutdown because of rain or something so you go on Sunday to get caught up again.
> 
> I've always preferred to go fishing in the middle of the week anyway, less traffic at the lake that way.


I've noticed in the 35+ yrs of having cows, if there is a major calving issue, or a sick cow or injury, cows get out, feed wagon breaks, water tanks break or freeze,it's on a Sunday about 3 or 4 pm just before I'am going to go in the house and have a nice Sunday dinner, and watch the Game or Race


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Snowball, for me its anytime I think I'm gonna leave and take some time off. That's about the time the bulls get to fighting and break out or something along those lines. Times like that make me say that I wish I was a grain farmer, at least my crops wouldn't tear the fence down and run away.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Try to take it easy on Sundays during non busy times of the year (if there is such a thing on a dairy farm) gotta take advantage of every bit you can though.

To each their own


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

IHCman said:


> Snowball, for me its anytime I think I'm gonna leave and take some time off. That's about the time the bulls get to fighting and break out or something along those lines. Times like that make me say that I wish I was a grain farmer, at least my crops wouldn't tear the fence down and run away.


IHC.. not going to derail the topic... but same here anytime I think I can leave for a day or so. they don't cooperate .. I still would rather worry about a fence then . the issues that comes with crop farming our weather right now is a good reminder I don't care for the row crops... NO rain in site bone dry , and it looks like a air base around here fly'n on fungicides and bug control.. I'll keep chase'n cows and bulls ....Thank You


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I talked to local bto last weekend. So far looking like his best crop ever. But still a couple months til the combines roll. A lot can happen between now and then.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> I talked to local bto last weekend. So far looking like his best crop ever. But still a couple months til the combines roll. A lot can happen between now and then.


Ya the ole sayin "it ain't n the bin yet" applies....never know when or how the barley field can get burnt


----------

